# *urgent* red line on my breast, pumping didn't help.



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

This is my 3rd day back at work so I am still trying to figure stuff out with pumping and working. The first day I pumped 3 times (every 2.5 hours), but I found that to be too often because it was not letting me concentrate well on work. so yesterday I pumped twice. I got same amount of milk and had no issues.

Today I was a little late on my pumping time and when I got to it, I had a red line on my right breast. I felt if there were any hard spots, but didn't find any. So I pumped as much as I could (about 4oz out of each breast), but the line is still there now. I don't feel any hot or hard spots, just see the line. When I had mastitis, there were also no hard spots on my breasts, just pain. Am I gonna have mastits again? Is there anything I can do right now while at work to help?


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

*bump*
it's a couple fo hours later, and the line is still there, yet, no hot feeling, no hard spots or pain. what is it?


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I'm stumped! Could you put a call in to a LLL leader? Start calling the local ones until you get someone to pick up? Or call your midwife? Sorry, my only suggestion would be to pump, but it's odd that you have no other symptoms.

Good luck!
Janey


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

my mw is at a birth, so I just left her a message.

I've never been to a LLL meeting or have never tried to contact a LLL leader. I know they have this info listed on their web site. Does it mean that I can just call the number? Do they give advice for free?


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

If it doesn't hurt, it's probably nothing to worry about. I'm not sure if I've ever heard of that. But if it happened to me, I probably wouldn't remember unless it turned into something serious. Let us know if you find out what it is so we'll know if it happens to any of us.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

chop up a garlic clove and swallow the pieces whole, repeat 4x daily to help prevent mastitis. advice from kelly mom site


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Yes, you can call a LLL leader and ask her questions for free. Please do call them!









It sounds like you're doing the right things...I would continue to monitor your breast and continue pumping and nursing like you're doing. Sorry I don't have more advice! I hope it clears up soon!

God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

If you are really desperate and scared, and want an immediate solution, call the dr or didwife and ask for a prescription of dicloxicilin *just in case.* If it is mastitis you can try herbal/ homeopathic stuff first. If that does not work, you can resort to the antibiotics.

If there is no pain though it isn't mastitis. It could be a slightly clogged duct, in which case, treat it as you would a bad duct.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

Don't forget to drink lots of water!

And rest when you get home.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

You can also try lots of moist heat. The shower didn't work for me, so I used one of those heating pads that you can stick a moist liner in, and that really helped loosen clogs.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I get red dots when I have clogged ducts. Maybe that's what it is? Lots of nursing and pumping and warm, moist heat in the shower! Also remember to rest and relax and drink water!

Meg


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Is it a thin red line or a thicker red splotchy line? A thin one could mean blood posioning and should be brought to the attention of a doctor ASAP, *especially* if it gets longer over time. Mark where it is with a ballpoint pen and if it grows over that line, it needs immediate medical attention.

If it's a larger splotchy line it is probably matitis. I had a lot of those when I was pumping for my babies (repeat infections). That was treated at home with crushed whole cabbage leaves on the red spots only. If you put it on your whole breast you can compromise milk supply but it won't hurt to do it on an infected area-- promotes drainage of the infection and healing.

Could it be from your bra or the pump or something? Like an indentation?


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Update:
I still haven't talked to my mw, but the line is now shorter and less noticable.
I started taking propolis, vitamin C and garlic yesterday just in case, so I don't know if those had anything to do with this. Today is my work from home day (I managed to negotiate working from home twice a week until dd is one), so I'll be able to bf as much as posible.
wooof! I am feeling much less scared right now. I have had mastitis once and it was not pleasant.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

You would normally have a fever or at least been very tender BEFORE it got bad enough to cause red lines if it were mastitis or blood poisoning (I've had both--several times.) The fact that you didn't have a fever and it didn't hurt was a big sign it wasn't something serious like either of those. Could the baby have scratched you or anything like that? THat was something I thought of later after I'd already posted.


----------

